# Psychology Jobs



## iancolpitts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England. 

Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to Dubai, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't really 'emigrate' to the UAE. When you come to live here, your residency (two years) is through your employer. Generally, the husband is sponsored by the employer and, in turn, sponsors his family (if he has one, of course), however, wives can sponsor their husbands. You have to be married to do this. You couldn't, for example, sponsor your partner. I think I would start by looking at hospital websites to see if they have psychiatric departments and start sending your CV in on spec. I wouldn't worry too much about anything else at this stage. If you do get a job, the HR department will take you through everything you need to do for your qualifications. I just googled hospital jobs in Dubai http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=hospitals+in+dubai+jobs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

There are, of course, clinics that have psychiatrists but I am sure you could do a little research yourself on Google to find them.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Look into the K- 12 schools many of them use counselors and it sounds as you would qualify.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry I probably should have been writing psychology - I do know the difference but I don't know what the department is called in hospitals, etc.


----------

